# Grand National 2016



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Anyone having a go? I've had a few £1 each way bets


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Got wonderful charm in the works sweep. Managed to pull shut the front door for one of my guys. Will probably have a punt later on once I've read the papers


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Shut the front door I'm just not sure about it winning. Think it will place. Many clouds or last Samurai I'm thinking to win.
Gone for Hollywell and also a outsider ballycasey


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

For the 1st time ever Sam, I'm not bothering and I love my horse racing/betting.

I'm not saying this to put anyone off but after seeing it, it's definitely made me sit up and think about the National Fences for the 1st time in 30+ yrs and these fences are safer than they have ever been.

In the Topham yesterday. Gullinbursti fell at Bechers and unfortunately, was fatally injured.

I know horses get fatally injured during racing but this particular horrific fatality was captured on the TV screens and it really made me physically sick. 
It was that bad that when Ch4 did the post review of where the horses fell, they omitted the Bechers fallers so as not to alarm viewers.

Sorry to put a bad spin on your thread buddy, not intended that way, just my reasons for not wanting to partake in it.

If I was though I'd stick with class, if it stays up, it'll win scenario. Many Clouds, S.Conti, Holywell (ground gone wrong now) and Gallant Oscar as an outsider.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Get what you are saying Neil. My mum has 3 horses so the last thing I want to do is watch horses fall that's why I like the fences being changed.
I did watch the top ham race yesterday and was a disaster and thought the horses may run across each other and cause a pile up - thankfully not.

I do also enjoy watching the race but I watched the highlights of the grand nationals and how it used to be was scary and unsafe. I'm sure the top ham race will be investigated


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Got £2 on,

Last samurai
Shut the front door
Soll
Morning assembly

Don't ever bet so just random picks really, God willing none of the horses get hurt though :thumb:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Got a few on each way, no big money though


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

They're bred to race, got to die one way or another as does everything 

Why not die trying to be the best and failing rather than just living a pointless life as a horse in a field doing sweet fa


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

e/w bets many clouds, shut the front door, wonderful charm


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

In other news I've got shutthefrontdoor - won't win but I've backed it for years
Holywell - either a great horse or a terrible horse and something else


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Got the winner! 50p each way, won £32.50 happy days


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Well done mate. Never backed rule the world got E/W £1 on last samurai but nothing else. Bet in play on the man city when I can lol


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Got city to win 4-1 as well, fingers crossed


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dad got the winner at 50/1. £130 back


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Had a few bets none of which came in lol, Still got Leicester to win the Premiership though ........


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

I won £6.25 lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

Lost £10


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

We do a family one every year 

Was debating to do a real bet & Sod's last the year I was gunna do it I chose the winner. Would have been a much appreciated bost to bank balance.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I had Last Samuri but only to win.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I think mine are still running. Did look at the winner and thought, nah!!, and picked a different horse. Typical!!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Simz said:


> Had a few bets none of which came in lol, Still got Leicester to win the Premiership though ........


Whats your potential winnings for Leicester to win then?

(i hope your being serious haha)


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Not much mate about £115 if memory serves me right.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Simz said:


> Not much mate about £115 if memory serves me right.


Recent bet or not much on? They were 5000-1 at start of season.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Haha yeah recent mate 5-1


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Simz said:


> Haha yeah recent mate 5-1


Just a quid on them at start of season would be a tidy return.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Mum won £3.50

It'll pay for her bet next year she said


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

neilos said:


> I think mine are still running. Did look at the winner and thought, nah!!, and picked a different horse. Typical!!


I looked at it, liked it then realised it had never won and never done jumps

How wrong Was i


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Guy down my street had a bit on Leicester at 5000/1 

Happy days for him


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

What odds on Leicester having a 10 point gap in April? Wouldn't have minded a tenner on that!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Kimo said:


> Guy down my street had a bit on Leicester at 5000/1
> 
> Happy days for him


I think most will have cashed out weeks ago. I know I would have given the option.


----------

